# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 12/2010



## Daniel_M (29. September 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 12/2010


----------



## Daniel_M (29. September 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Raumklang-Headsets* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2010, Seite 106 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Die getesteten Headsets im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (nur direkt bei beyerdynamic.de)
Corsair HS1
Logitech G930 Wireless
Plantronics Gamecom 777 7.1
Psykoaudio Psyko 5.1 (noch nicht in Deutschland verfügbar)
Raptor Gaming H3 (derzeit nur im Raptor-Gaming-Shop verfügbar)
Sennheiser PC 333D
Sennheiser PC 360
Sharkoon X-Tatic Analog (Rev. 3)
Sony DR-GA500 (noch nicht verfügbar)
Speed-Link Medusa NX 5.1
Steel Series 7H USB


*Diese Online-Artikel dürften Sie interessieren:*
Zum Online-Test des Corsair HS1
PCGH-Headset verfügbar: Steelseries 7H PCGH Edition inkl. Audio-CD (Video Games Live Vol. 1) [Anzeige]


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. September 2010)

Bonusmaterial zur *Grafikkarten-Kaufberatung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*

Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.7
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (5. Oktober 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Treffen der Generationen* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2010, Seite 94 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*
 Achtung: Bei dem Artikel hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen: Mini-ITX-Mainboards haben nicht die Abmessungen 16 x 16 cm sondern 17 x 17 cm.*
 

*Die getesteten Sockel-1156-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*EVGA P55 FTW
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
Gigabyte P55A-UD3
MSI P55A-G55
Zotac H55-ITX Wifi-A-E


*Die getesteten Sockel-1366-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

Asus Rampage III Gene
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Gigabyte X58A-UD9
MSI Big Bang Xpower

Zur Gehäuse-Kompatibilitätsliste des Gigabyte X58A-UD9



*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des   Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden   Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der   Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird   gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel 1156*:
 • Core i5-750, kein Turbo Mode
• Geforce GTX 285
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3
• 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (7-7-7-21, 2T)
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Chenbro Gaming Bomb
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel 1156*:
  • Core i7-980X, kein Turbo Mode
 • Geforce GTX 480
 • Prolimatech Megahalems
 • 6.144 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (7-7-7-21, 2T)
 • Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
 • Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt Gold
 • Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Cooler-Master HAF-X
 • Microsoft Internet Keyboard
 • Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
 • Windows 7 x64



*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Speedstep aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "CPU-Tuning"
*​ 
Setfsb: SetFSB_HomePage
Memset: Tweakers.fr
BAR_Edit: Tweakers.fr
Pmem: [Guide] Asus P5B Deluxe / Commando P965 JP Pmem Strap Tweaks - i4memory.com - different look at memory
P965 Strap Tweaker: * P965StrapTweaker coded by Monteboy * - AwardFabrik - Forum
OCX Super Pi Tweaker: OCX Spi Tweaker - OCXtreme.org Forums


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (11. Oktober 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Am Rad drehen - Sechs aktuell erhältliche PC-Lenkräder im Vergleichstest* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2010, Seite 102 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Die getesteten Lenkräder im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*
Atomic Gallardo Steering Wheel
Logitech Driving Force GT
Nitho Drive Pro V16 (Vertrieb über Raptor Gaming)
Saitek 4-in-1 Vibration Wheel
Speed-Link Carbon GT Racing Wheel
Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel


*Getestet wurde mit folgenden Rennspielen:*
F1 2010 (Wichtige Infos zum Beispiel über Kompatibilität aktueller Länkräder gibt es im deutschen F1-2010-Forum)
Need for Speed: Shift (Das wohl bekannteste Need-for-Speed Forum ist NFS-Planet)


*Diese Online-Artikel zu den beiden beim Test zum Einsatz kommenden Spielen könnten Sie vieleicht interessieren:*
Special: F1 2010: Formel 1 von Codemasters
F1 2010 im Technik-Test: Benchmarks und DirectX 11 - Update: alternative DX11-Optik
F1 2010: Die größten Tops und Flops der Rennspiel-Grafik
F1 2010: Simulation mit toller Ego-Engine-Optik - Update: DirectX-11-Patch bestätigt
F1 2010: Patch mit Lösungen für Probleme - Update 8: Patch nun zur Prüfung bei Microsoft und Sony
F1 2010: Die ersten Mods sind bereits erschienen - Update

Need for Speed Shift: Bessere Grafik dank Mods - Update mit Shift-Mod in der PCGH Edition
Special: need for speed shift
Special: need for speed shift 2


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Oktober 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Stabilität richtig testen"*​ 


Programm|Quelle
Cinebench|
MAXON: CINEBENCH 11.5

Core 2 Max Perf|
Homepage CPUTempWatch

Core Damage|
Core Damage CPU Stress Tester

Hyper Pi|
Hyper Pi - The Super Pi Front-End

Intel Burn Test|
IntelBurnTest - The new stress-testing program - XtremeSystems Forums

Linx|
LinX - A simple Linpack interface - XtremeSystems Forums

Maxx Pi²|
MaxxPI² - Download (MaxxPI² - PreView - Multi)

OCCT|
Download - OCCT Website english

Prime 95|
Free Software - GIMPS

Wprime|
Downloads | wPrime Multithreaded Benchmark

Y-Cruncher|
y-cruncher - A Multi-Threaded Pi Program


----------



## PCGH_Chris (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Hardware 2011"



 Hintergrundinformationen zu Loogson
Präsentation zu Orochi
Präsentation zu Bulldozer
Hintergrundinformationen zu PRAM, FRAM, RRAM
Bilder und Video zu holografischen Displays
Projektseite
Intel Light Peak


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Oktober 2010)

Bonusmaterial zur *Marktübersicht Grafikkarten*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​_
Bitte beachten Sie den folgenden Hinweis: Die in der Marktübersicht abgedruckten Noten sind korrekt. Beim Blick in den Einkaufsführer (S. 132) werden Sie feststellen, dass ein paar Karten mit einer anderen Bewertung aufgeführt ist. Der Unterschied kam durch einen Fehler in der erneuerten Wertungsformel zustande, der erst bei der finalen Korrektur auffiel – der Einkaufsführer war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits im Druck. Wir bitte um Ihr Verständnis und geloben, im folgenden Heft alle Werte auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen!_
*
Die Probanden im Preisvergleich:*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
• Zotac Geforce GTX 460/2G
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6850* – Spartipp!*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 460 3DP
• Asus EAH6850 Direct Cu 2DIS/2GD5* – Spartipp!*
• Xfx HD 5850 765M Black Edition (585X-ZABC)
• Asus EAH5850 TOP Direct Cu
• Colorful Igame GTX 460
• Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI
• Club 3D Geforce GTX 460

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.7
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 (DX11) 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (DX11)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.007 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.5 
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*


*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
 • Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial Test Notebooks mit Geforce GTX 460M

- MSI GT663R-i7488BLW7P (Preisvergleich/Webshop)
- Toshiba Qosmio X500-13R (Preisvergleich/Webshop)
- Schenker Notebooks XMG P500 Pro (Preisvergleich/Webshop)
- Cyber System SI15FHD (Preisvergleich/Webshop)
- Skullbone SFN 7000 3D (Preisvergleich/Webshop)
- Deviltech Fragbook DTX (Preisvergleich/Webshop)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Oktober 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Kühler Herbst" aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 12/2010, Seite 60 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (alphabetisch sortiert):*
• Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro
• EKL Alpenföhn Heidi
• Gelid Icy Vision Rev. 2
• Prolimatech MK-13
• Scythe Setsugen II
• Thermalright Shaman 
• Thermalright Spitfire + VRM-R5
• Zalman VF3000A

• GTX-460-Kit für Prolimatech MK-13


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2010)

Cougar SE 400:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/117570-lesertest-cougar-se-400-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/118727-lesertest-cougar-se400.html

Cougar CMX 550:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/119579-lesertest-cougar-cmx-550-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/118886-lesertest-cougar-cmx550.html

Cougar GX 600:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/116370-lesertest-cougar-gx-g600.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/115601-lesertest-cougar-gx-g600.html


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Kühler-Parade"
*​ 


Name|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Akasa Nero 2|
-Link-

Cooler Master Vortex Plus|
-Link-

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner Rev. B|
-Link-

Prolimatech Super Mega|
-Link-

Silverstone NT06-Evolution|
-Link-

Silverstone NT07-1156|
-Link-

Thermalright Silver Arrow|
-Link-

Thermaltake Jing|
-Link-

Xigmatek Aegir|
-Link-

Xigmatek Gaia|
-Link-

Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX|
-Link-


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Oktober 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Bonusmaterial zum „Test der Radeon HD 6850 & HD 6870”*

*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.7
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem  im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und      Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;      9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das       Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (Steam)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.007
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Starcraft 2
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 
*• *FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 

*Weitere  Informationen
**• *Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce*
• *So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Chris (22. Oktober 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Hintergrund: Sandy Bridge"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sandy Bridge bei Intel (mit Video)
IDF-News zu Sandy-Bridge
erster "Test" bei coolaler
IDF-Seite (unter anderem mit Die-Shots unter 'Bildmaterial')
Präsentationen:


SB1
SB2
SB3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6OKilhUuZU


----------

